# Schwinn 1982 Super Sport S/P



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 2, 2019)

Picked this up a few weeks ago and just finished it up.  The Champagne paint color is really striking and  gives it a high class look. I guess for it's $649.95 list price back in 82 it should.  A couple of cool features are how the frame/fork is threaded for the racks, no clamps.  Of course the aerodynamic water bottle really helps you cut through the wind.  That's a joke!   Another nice addition to the collection.


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2019)

-----

Great find!

Very nice, thanks for posting.  

Brake levers mounted somewhat low but may suit some riders...


-----


----------

